# Canyon 2011 Nerve XC 7.0 Größe M



## Duke Lion (9. Oktober 2011)

Unter folgendem Link steht ein nur 4 Monate altes Canyon Nerve XC 7 zur Versteigerung:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/110755563413?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Besten Gruß,
DL


----------



## Duke Lion (10. Oktober 2011)

Verkauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

